# Show Lead?



## Annabellesmom (Feb 1, 2016)

I was wondering if AKC shows require you to have a specific lead in the ring? I have a black, leather one for my white standard, but the flashy, colorful, beaded ones at the vendors are very intriguing. Could I use one of those in the ring or am I required to use a specific color?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think those beaded ones would be a problem, but I don't show in conformation. In obedience, agility and the like the collar has to be undecorated and not have anything hanging from it, but I know plenty of exhibitors in those sports with all sorts of leads.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Annabellesmom said:


> I was wondering if AKC shows require you to have a specific lead in the ring? I have a black, leather one for my white standard, but the flashy, colorful, beaded ones at the vendors are very intriguing. Could I use one of those in the ring or am I required to use a specific color?


you can use the flashy, colorful beaded ones!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

You can use any lead you want in Conformation and lots of us have fancy beaded flashy leads just remember they should at least compliment your dog ;-)

<---- admitted leash collector here we have about 20 from plain Resco to beaded deerskin...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> You can use any lead you want in Conformation and lots of us have fancy beaded flashy leads just remember they should at least compliment your dog ;-)
> 
> <---- *admitted leash collector here* we have about 20 from plain Resco to beaded deerskin...



Me too. Mine are mostly from here Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts and for some of them I have three of each so I can take the three dogs all in matching collars and leads. The young woman shadowing the vet on Saturday made a comment about them. BF thinks I am an addict.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

well heck each dog needs their own leash that work with their coloring... Phoenix has desert camo and browns, Apollo has green camo, and a new blue faux leather beaded lead from Dark Monster Show Leads I have recently fallen in love with some of the work from Leading it my leads from them include a lovely braided deerskin with beads, a braided para-cord in yellow for Twilight and a lovely brown faux leather with bronze beads for a friends first show puppy a silver beige brindle parti.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I knew you'd understand, but don't tempt me!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

grin those links are for the OP not you. stay away from them


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls who were red and now more apricot wear pink, white or black and always dress the same when we go out. People ask if they are sisters, strangers will ask if they can take photos of them, I get a kick out of it


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Me too. Mine are mostly from here Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts and for some of them I have three of each so I can take the three dogs all in matching collars and leads. The young woman shadowing the vet on Saturday made a comment about them. BF thinks I am an addict.


Thanks for posting the website for the collars. I like they are lined with satin, etc. I have so many collars and the ones I end up using on Sunny are the white pines outfitters soft silky nylon, or his small rolled leather. I may order one of these!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are very well made and the folks who own the company are very nice. I usually see them at the Thanksgiving cluster in W. Springfield, MA. This year I had to get stuff for Javelin so he can match his sister and brother!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG! There goes my paycheck!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

For conformation showing, I used on my white dog (in my siggy) a very simple, plain, virtually un-noticeable (looks more like a shoe lace) white lead...very narrow. I chose this lead on the advice of my breeder/co-owner-handler/judge. The idea is to make the dog the center of attention, not the leash, to have all eyes on the beautiful dog and not let a leash be a distraction or detract from the dog in any way. But I know some people like to use something more colorful or flashy. I left it up to my dog to be the flashy one. lol.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been gifted a co-ownership on a dog for showing (American Hairless Terrier). I really, really want to get him a fancy, orange, beaded lead but I know he should wear a dark grey or black one (he's black - surprise, I have another black dog! lol)

What I am thinking (to justify a fancy lead) is that the other owner will show in conformation (AKC) I'll learn how in UKC and I get to put performance titles (Nosework, Barn Hunt, etc) on him. He can wear the plain lead for conformation. He can wear the fancy orange one for the others, right?

He NEEDS orange, his name is Pyro.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh no, it looks as if that cute little orange lead that was on clearance somehow or another ended up in my shopping cart. Drat!



What have you all done to me? Never, ever let me find cool shopping sites like that again, please.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh no, it looks as if that cute little orange lead that was on clearance somehow or another ended up in my shopping cart. Drat!
> 
> 
> 
> What have you all done to me? Never, ever let me find cool shopping sites like that again, please.



I am happy to see you give yourself a treat and excited for you about your show dog!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I've been gifted a co-ownership on a dog for showing (American Hairless Terrier). I really, really want to get him a fancy, orange, beaded lead but I know he should wear a dark grey or black one (he's black - surprise, I have another black dog! lol)
> 
> What I am thinking (to justify a fancy lead) is that the other owner will show in conformation (AKC) I'll learn how in UKC and I get to put performance titles (Nosework, Barn Hunt, etc) on him. He can wear the plain lead for conformation. He can wear the fancy orange one for the others, right?
> 
> He NEEDS orange, his name is Pyro.


Now,_ that_ sounds like the perfect plan!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

AGH Leading It is on my news feed on Facebook so the first thing I see this morning is a set of beads that would be PERFECT for Twilight.... one of a kind first come first serve.... Twilight doesn't have a special leash yet not really... 

BLUSH wonder if it can get here before Denver... These beads on black deerskin braided with gold satin cord... I just couldn't resist.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Great show leads and collars*

I posted this a while ago, but dug it up for this thread. They have some pretty collars and show leads.

Dog Collars and Dog Leashes


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I REALLY want to buy one of those satin coat saving collars, but I don't know what size neck my dog will end up with, since he isn't even born yet!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I REALLY want to buy one of those satin coat saving collars, but I don't know what size neck my dog will end up with, since he isn't even born yet!



Really don't, neck size can really vary even between two poodles of the exact same weight.
Somehow every single one of my toys have always landed right I between sizes in everything, clothing harness, collar.
Timi has the longest, thinnest neck that I have ever seen on a Toy 7", which is about the size I would expect a 12 week old tiny toy to be.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Really don't, neck size can really vary even between two poodles of the exact same weight.
> Somehow every single one of my toys have always landed right I between sizes in everything, clothing harness, collar.
> Timi has the longest, thinnest neck that I have ever seen on a Toy 7", which is about the size I would expect a 12 week old tiny toy to be.



Fletcher is a 12lb, 15" mini and he barely has a 9" neck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm gonna try really hard not to let myself buy one!
You had me curious so I measured my mini poo's neck (8.5 pound, 12" tall) and his neck is 8" (possibly a bit less since I used a hard measuring tape not the fabric kind so it kinda kinks haha) and he's a thick boy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> Fletcher is a 12lb, 15" mini and he barely has a 9" neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Come to think of it, Timi has a ton of coat now, her neck might really only be six inches without the coat. 
But almost 14 y/o Teaka, who is half Fletcher's size has a 9 1/2" neck with almost no coat! And I am not good at measuring height, but whatever they are, Teaka is clearly 2" shorter than Timi. I think it is the evolution of the breed - they are striving for and achieving long thin elegant necks and legs!
Timi also has a small chest - 11.5" with 5" of coat. Teaka's is 15-16 inches with no coat!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm gonna try really hard not to let myself buy one!
> You had me curious so I measured my mini poo's neck (8.5 pound, 12" tall) and his neck is 8" (possibly a bit less since I used a hard measuring tape not the fabric kind so it kinda kinks haha) and he's a thick boy.



Well you could buy one that fits him and it would fit the puppy at least for a few weeks, and it won't go to waste because your mini can use it long term!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, Py's new lead just came in. ? I might need a second job....








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's lovely. It will look fabulous on him!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Can I get away with outlandish colors? I can use it for nosework and barn hunts at least. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

yes as long as it doesn't distract from your dog. IE I don't think I would show my black with a Day Glow orange lead but her butter yellow and purple looks nice with her color. My brownie has a desert camo lead that looks almost like snake skin to me. Most of mine while beaded are black, brown or tan. DH likes color. The newest leads are the blue and the yellow and purple braided paracord. Will let you know how those go over after Denver


----------

